# Wtb 16 or 20 guage



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Preferably over under. Anyone looking to deal? Open to trades

Can someone move to buy/sell forum? Thx


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

If you find a 16ga over under. You better have deep pockets.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Got a new Benelli Nova 20ga pump. Black. Comes with 3 chokes and box,paperwork. Been shot 4 times. 2 weeks ago at bass pro paid $420 will sell for $325 Tony-Cantonment 251-406-4558


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks but can't/don't shoot a pump.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

How about a side by side 16 gauge. Fox Sterlingworth. Beautiful.


----------



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a Franchi 720 20 ga Semi auto. 3 Chokes


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Winchester semi-auto in 20 gauge. Has 3 interchangeable choke tubes. PM me if you want to take this any further.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

How much?


----------



## Ryder (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd like to purchase that fox 16ga how much are you asking for it?
thanks,
Ryder


----------

